# Wer von euch nutzt den Papierkorb?



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Einfache Frage:

Wandern eure Dateien erst in den Papierkorb oder löscht ihr direkt?

Ich persönlich lösche nur direkt, weil das bei hohen Dateianzahlen und HDDs teilweise 5 Minuten Zeit einspart. Irgendwas wiederholen wollte ich eh noch nie.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Juni 2017)

So siehts aus, was weg soll kann sofort weg alles andere is nur Ballast.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juni 2017)

Den stelle ich bereits seit Windows 3.1 immer auf dauerhaftes Löschen ein. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (4. Juni 2017)

Shift+Entf ist bei mir seit Jahren ein fester Bewegungsablauf. Geleert werden muss der Papierkorb allerdings trotzdem gelegentlich, weil einige Programme wie Onedrive oder die Xbox-App "gelöschte" Sachen da reinschieben.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juni 2017)

Ich nutze immer noch den Korb zur Zwischenablage. Es gab schon oft Fälle, bei denen ich bspw. ein Benchbildchen_XY wieder aus dem Papierkorb gefischt habe o.Ä. Vollständig löschen kann man dann immer noch....^^


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juni 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Shift+Entf ist bei mir seit Jahren ein fester Bewegungsablauf.


Ich meine das ist bei mir seit Win 98 (1. Rechner) so. Warum und warum schon damals? Keine Ahnung!
Ganz am Anfang hatte ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, normal gelöscht (entf) und fast immer direkt danach den Mülleimer geleert. 

Der Papierkorb bleibt trotzdem zur Sicherheit an, er stört mich ja nicht.

Für was stimme ich jetzt ab?


> Ich persönlich lösche nur direkt, weil das bei hohen Dateianzahlen und HDDs teilweise 5 Minuten Zeit einspart.


Dagegen hilft doch Shift+Entf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich meine das ist bei mir seit Win 98 (1. Rechner) so. Warum und warum schon damals? Keine Ahnung!
> Ganz am Anfang hatte ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, normal gelöscht (entf) und fast immer direkt danach den Mülleimer geleert.
> 
> Der Papierkorb bleibt trotzdem zur Sicherheit an, er stört mich ja nicht.
> ...


Shift+Enft = direkt löschen


----------



## NOQLEMIX (5. Juni 2017)

Ich bin noch treuer Nutzer des Papierkorbs, wahrscheinlich aus Gewohnheit. Da eh alles auf SSDs ist, spielt die Zeit zum Löschen eh eine eher geringe Rolle bei mir.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2017)

Nutze den Papierkorb immer noch weil es sein kann das ich mal etwas ausversehen lösche, aber lange brauche ich nie um den zu leeren. Anstatt den 1 mal im Jahr zu leeren, wie wäre es mindestens 1 mal im Monat?


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2017)

Entweder direkt per shift+entfernen gelöscht oder bei sensiblen Daten gewiped. Denn auch beim "löschen" sind die Daten ja noch auf der Platte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2017)

Windows will mehrere Papierkörbe zur besseren Ordnung einführen:
Funf verschiedene Papierkörbe: Microsoft führt Mülltrennung bei Dateien ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juni 2017)

Fehlt nur noch die Grüne & die Biotonne...^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die Grüne & die Biotonne...^^


Meinste für Cookies und für Apple Dateien?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2017)

Ich nutze den Korb noch regelmäßig. Viel zu oft fällt mir nach ein oder zwei Tagen auf, dass ich zuviel gelöscht habe. Gerade beim ausprobieren von mods.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (5. Juni 2017)

ich lösche nichts


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2017)

Ich möchte dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Allein schon wenn man eine. zip-Datei lädt, entpackt man sie in der Regel. Jetzt hat man die Daten zweimal auf dem System und eins davon lösche ich. Meistens die .zip-Datei.
Installer von CPU-Z usw, die man nur einmal benötigt und dann nur noch aktualisiert usw. 
Wie lange nimmst du alte Daten mit? Wenn deine Platte voll ist, kaufst du eine neue, größere und kopierst Die Daten auf diese und schmeißt dann die alte Platte mit allen frei zugänglichen Daten einfach weg, oder wie? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (5. Juni 2017)

ich bin halt Daten-Messie 

Grade bei Zip Dateien lässt sich doch mittlerweile der Inhalt auch gut in gepacktem Zustand nutzen und Speicherplatz kostet heutzutage so gut wie nichts. Wenn ich tatsächlich mal eine alte Festplatte entsorge, dann bohre ich ein Loch durch und schlag noch mal fest mit dem Hammer drauf. Den Aufwand das wieder herzustellen dürfte sich für mein Privatscheiß sicher niemand machen, einfach löschen oder überschreiben lässt sich garantiert leichter wieder herstellen als eine ausgewachsene physische Beschädigung.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2017)

Hahaha, also das nenne ich mal hard-delete. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Donner123 (5. Juni 2017)

Ich nutze den Papierkorb. Der wird alle paar Monate (kann auch mal über ein Jahr sein) geleert. Ich hole da schon ab und zu mal irgendwas wieder raus.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2017)

Ich nutze auch den Papierkorb, wird halt alle paar Tage geleert. 
Lösche aber auch nicht allzuviel .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. Juni 2017)

Ich nutze ihn.

Hab auch öfter mal was, was ich da wieder rausfische


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Juni 2017)

Warum sollte man ihn nicht nutzen?

Ich weiß zwar auch, was ich lösche, aber wenn man doch mal ne falsche Datei erwischen sollte, dann ist der Aufwand, die Datei wiederherzustellen einfach unverhältnismäßig hoch...


----------



## taks (12. Juni 2017)

Bei mir kommt auch alles in den Papierkorb. 
Würde es mir sogar wünschen, dass die überschriebenen Dateien auch da rein kommen.

PS: Mein Papierkorb umfasst momentan 2000 Dateien ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Juni 2017)

Ich nutze den Papierkorb aus einem praktischen Grund, in den letzten Jahrzehnten ist es zwar relativ selten aber dennoch vorgekommen dass ich etwas versehentlich gelöscht hatte, vor allem bei Situationen wo ich mehrere Dateien hierfür auswählte, ich bin kein Datenmessie und lösche generell nicht viel im Jahr, also habe ich dadurch keinerlei Nachteile oder sonstige Probleme, ich mache zwar mehrere Sicherungskopien (auch extern) aber besonders bei neuen Dateien ist es dennoch sicherer wenn der Papierkorb aktiv ist.


----------



## marcus022 (21. Juni 2017)

Der Papierkorb wird nach der Win-Installation sofort deaktiviert. Mache ich seit Win7 so. Wenn ich etwas lösche soll´s gelöscht und nicht woanders geparkt werden.


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn man den Papierkorb deaktiviert, ist nichts sofort endgültig gelöscht


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2017)

Thomas0x schrieb:


> Auch wenn man den Papierkorb deaktiviert, ist nichts sofort endgültig gelöscht



Richtig, bei einer Systemwiderherstellung werden die Daten wieder hergestellt


----------

